# Boot Disc For Norton Ghost 10



## jcr102 (Aug 17, 2006)

I downloaded Norton Ghost 10 a few days ago and I'm not clear on the exact steps for creating a boot disc in Nero Burning ROM 6. Seems you have to use this boot disc to recover any image files you've backed up. I have the ISO file downloaded with the program.

Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

For the ISO file: In nero burning rom 6, try clicking on "open" in the lower right hand corner....select the iso file. The "burn compilation" screen should pop up with the iso loaded.

Make sure the "finalize disc" is checked off...and the max burn speed is about half of its real max....this prevents errors when burning....you should almost always go much slower than your "max". Click burn and see what happens....you should get a bootable recover disc.

Quick questions though....where did you download the bottable iso from.

can you ditch norton ghost and get your money back???
if so, get Acronis True Image 9. www.acronis.com
anyone that has used it here will agree.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

vookster82 said:


> Quick questions though....where did you download the bottable iso from.


You download it from their site when you purchase the program.


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

ahh....i dunno...i stay far far far far away from symantex and norton products 

makes sense now...:up:


----------



## jcr102 (Aug 17, 2006)

I burned a disc but it wouldn't boot. Obviously, I need to know exactly what I'm doing.
First, in Buring ROM, do I click on CD-ROM ISO, BOOT or something else? And when I click on OPEN, do I want the Ghost ISO file, or the one with an .nrg extension? 
My computer's boot order is already set with the CD-ROM first, so that's jnot the issue.
I don't think this should be that hard, but I've got three coasters, so far.

About Norton Ghost 10, I highly doubt they're going to go with a refund. I didn't do my usual homework this time--version 2003 was okay. I should have done some reading. I don't like having to use a boot disc for the recovery environment. And I like the way Symantec passes off the instructions on making a disc to the various CD burning software. I think if I'm paying the money I am, they need to do it.
I've already long ditched other Norton producers for various reasons and this will be the last Symantec software I buy.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You double click the ISO file, open it with Nero, and burn the disk.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

shows burning a other boot cd but be ok with ghost ISO

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/nero6.html


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

symantec is helpful as usual....

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2005092814004262?OpenDocument&src=hot&seg=hho


----------

